

No European Common Lisp Meeting 2014 - piokuc
http://eclm.eu/

======
piokuc
It's really a shame - ECLM 2013 in Madrid was a fantastic event, I met truly
amazing bunch of people there, and I was hoping to see them again in Berlin
this year.

I keep my fingers crossed for 2015..

------
informatimago
There's ELS2014 May 4-6 in Paris, France. [http://www.european-lisp-
symposium.org/](http://www.european-lisp-symposium.org/)

